# Results of marbling with DIAMOND II & Bullard Pigments



## Snaggle Tooth Bass (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's Paul's photos after his first time out of the chute using the new pigments with DIAMOND II.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like that, it also reminded me of some marbles I had when I was a kid with that kind of color and pattern.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Question? is the marbling done over thread or directly on the blank.

Thanks


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

YAKNTX said:


> Question? is the marbling done over thread or directly on the blank.
> 
> Thanks


You can do it either way.

Nicely done Paul!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Raymond Adams said:


> You can do it either way.
> 
> Nicely done Paul!


Thanks, I was confused because some of the pictures that I have seen I couldn't tell.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

YAKNTX said:


> Thanks, I was confused because some of the pictures that I have seen I couldn't tell.


Yeah, 
It realy depends on what & how you want the background color to be.

You can use a thread color, the blank color, or color the epoxy a solid color & add additional color on top.

That's what is so cool about marbling. What ever fits your fancy works!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm going to try it on my next build. I was thinking of taking an All Star rod that I have and rework it.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.
Yajntx I used Karylin Gloss white as a base for this job. to me it is always a good idea to paint the blank if you are using a lite color. that way when you put CP or epoxy on the colors will stay bright .
Hope this helped


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

oldguy said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> Yajntx I used Karylin Gloss white as a base for this job. to me it is always a good idea to paint the blank if you are using a lite color. that way when you put CP or epoxy on the colors will stay bright .
> Hope this helped


Thanks for responding


----------

